# Snake Boots



## bbb6765 (Aug 26, 2014)

After scouting my new club in Talbot County, I would feel much better knowing that I have some snake boots.  Do any of you wear them, if so which brand?


----------



## markland (Aug 26, 2014)

Absolutely all the time since I have alot of snakes on my lease.  I just got my new pair of Lacrosse Alpha Mudlite snake boots in and can't wait to put them to use.  Feel and fit like my other Alpha Lites but are a little stiff, but should wear in well.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Aug 26, 2014)

x2 on the lacrosse alpha mudlite snake boot


----------



## ALwoodsman (Aug 26, 2014)

+3 on the Lacrosse Mudlites.  I have been wearing a pair this summer and they are a great boot!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 26, 2014)

bowhunterdavid said:


> x2 on the lacrosse alpha mudlite snake boot



Can you buy a pair on the easy payment plan?


----------



## mudcreek (Aug 26, 2014)

Make sure you get some pull on or zip up. Otherwise you might find it too easy to say "they're too much trouble to lace up, I can do without them today".Then what happens.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Aug 26, 2014)

yep easy payment plan is , visa are mastercard,


----------



## markland (Aug 26, 2014)

Amazon was the best price I found, about $144 w/free shipping!  Got them in about 3 days.


----------



## Skunkhound (Aug 26, 2014)

I went with the Irish Setter Vapyrtrex. They're lace ups, but super light, and incredibly comfortable. This will be my first season trying them out, so I can't give a complete review yet.


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 26, 2014)

Danner Pronghorns for me, hands down. I bought mine in 2009, and they are still comfortable, waterproof, quiet and in one piece. I cannot even made a good guess of how many miles I have on a pair. I will be sad when they give it up. 
I am breaking in a pair of Lacrosse Adders this summer to use a back ups. I got these at a really good price a few months back. They are okay, but nothing compared to the Pronghorns.


----------



## Swamperdog (Aug 26, 2014)

My son and I have a lease in Meriwether/Talbot counties and I can say you DEFINITELY need snake boots down there.  Lots of rattlesnakes and copperheads.  My son wears Lacrosse Mudlites and I have Lacrosse Adders.

I would rather scrimp and save for some $170 snake boots than pay the emergency room bills for a snake bite. (or worse)  cheapest insurance I can think of other than staying out of the woods.

-Swamperdog


----------



## robert carter (Aug 26, 2014)

We got snakes?lol,RC


----------



## Gaswamp (Aug 26, 2014)

I thought all you traditional guys wore moccassins or went bare-footed


----------



## Todd Cook (Aug 26, 2014)

Gaswamp said:


> I thought all you traditional guys wore moccassins or went bare-footed



Not all of us, but I did watch Buckbacks stalk a pig in socks once


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 26, 2014)

Redhead....5yrs and still going strong.....Stiff like ski boots when
new, but very comfy when broken in......Waterproof and won't
break the bank.....
Have not had a regular boots (8"-10") on since i bought them...


----------



## Bama B (Aug 26, 2014)

Will not get out of the truck with out my Danners. Right now everything flooded around here. Snakes every were.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 26, 2014)

Been wearing a pair of Rocky pull-ons for about five years now. Haven't been completely waterproof for about the last three. One of them is much better, since I reglued most of the sole with shoe goo.


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 26, 2014)

Todd Cook said:


> Not all of us, but I did watch Buckbacks stalk a pig in socks once


----------



## oldfella1962 (Aug 26, 2014)

I don't wear them. My luck if I buy any I'll just get bit in the neck anyway. Same reason I never wore my body armor in Iraq - when it's your time, it's your time. No reason to die uncomfortable.


----------



## Robert Warnock (Aug 26, 2014)

Been using Rocky's for several years.  Haven't had a snake test yet, but they hold up good in water and briars.


----------



## Mudfeather (Aug 26, 2014)

Danner makes Cabelas boots for them..they are a fine wearing snake boot....I love mine and wore them every day during turkey season..


----------



## frankwright (Aug 27, 2014)

I have never worn a pair and have been hunting in Georgia for 35 years and have only seen two venomous snakes and they were both in turkey season.
I hunted Meriweather for many years along with Upson,Talbot, Greene,Lamar and Pike.
I am always careful and always looking for snakes but never see any.
If I hunted the swamps of South Georgia or Texas I would probably buy a pair. 
.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Aug 27, 2014)

Jake Allen said:


> Danner Pronghorns for me, hands down. I bought mine in 2009, and they are still comfortable, waterproof, quiet and in one piece. I cannot even made a good guess of how many miles I have on a pair. I will be sad when they give it up.
> I am breaking in a pair of Lacrosse Adders this summer to use a back ups. I got these at a really good price a few months back. They are okay, but nothing compared to the Pronghorns.



X2....worth every penny....can't remember when I bought them...still going strong..


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 27, 2014)

frankwright said:


> I have never worn a pair and have been hunting in Georgia for 35 years and have only seen two venomous snakes and they were both in turkey season..



I bet a few have seen you.


----------



## GLS (Aug 27, 2014)

I've tried Rocky's and LaCrosse.  Neither stayed waterproof through a season despite treating with Silicon spray as recommended.  The LaCrosse aggravated plantar facitiis condition in my left foot despite arch supports.  The Rockys don't.  Probably try the Danner next.


----------



## kingfish (Aug 27, 2014)

I wear boots and chaps while scouting.  I am usually by myself and this year we got a lot of water.  I have been very happy with Rocky's.  They feel like walking around in tennis shoes.  They work.


----------



## Hunting 4 Him (Aug 28, 2014)

I had a pair of Rocky's that claimed they were waterproof.  First chance I had to wear them I intentionally walked into ankle deep water to see how they did.  Leaked within a minute or so.


----------



## ALwoodsman (Aug 28, 2014)

frankwright said:


> I have never worn a pair and have been hunting in Georgia for 35 years and have only seen two venomous snakes and they were both in turkey season.
> I hunted Meriweather for many years along with Upson,Talbot, Greene,Lamar and Pike.
> I am always careful and always looking for snakes but never see any.
> If I hunted the swamps of South Georgia or Texas I would probably buy a pair.
> .



I have not worn a pair until this year.  A couple of months ago while checking out some new hunting grounds I stepped within 4 inches of a coiled up canebreak rattler.  A week later I had a new pair of snake boots......I had to buy a new pair of drawers too!


----------



## ngabowhunter (Aug 28, 2014)

I don't know if they are any good or not, but Cabela's has a pair of water proof snake boots on sale for $69.99.


----------



## bbb6765 (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks guys for all of the input.  I've narrowed it down to Danners or La Crosse. I have used both of their products and have been very happy with both.  Danner hiking boot is close to 15 years old and I still wear them! LaCrosse work boot just as good. I may give Cabelas brand a closer look if in fact they're made by Danner.


----------



## Gaswamp (Aug 30, 2014)

http://www.russellmoccasin.com/snake-boots/

top of the line customized boots


----------



## bbb6765 (Aug 30, 2014)

The Russell boots are nice, but to rich for my blood....they cost more than my hunting dues.


----------



## trial&error (Aug 30, 2014)

cabella zip up boots are stiff.  maybe one day I'll wear them enough to break them in.  I can't wear them in the mountains.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Aug 30, 2014)

My Rockys wear really good


----------

